# Hard vs. Soft muscles...



## CancerNV (Aug 16, 2005)

Ive been working out for about 9 months now and Ive packed on about 30 lbs.  Ive increased my bench from 120lbs - 190lbs.  Im pretty pleased with the way I look but one thing is puzzling to me.  All my muscles are "soft".  I noticed some people are rock hard and there weaker than me.  How can I change this?  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 16, 2005)

well done on your bench thats very good progress! creatine can cause that side effect, do you take that? or maybe you drink excessive amount of water


----------



## CancerNV (Aug 16, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> well done on your bench thats very good progress! creatine can cause that side effect, do you take that? or maybe you drink excessive amount of water


I was on Creatine for a month or two but I stopped and havent had any for a solid month.

Im pretty sure I drink an average amount of water a day.  Im guessing about 3 or 4 cups per day.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 16, 2005)

cant think why then   
you shouldnt worry bout it though, just make sure your progressing.
my muscles are fairly soft as well but it doesnt bother me


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 16, 2005)

Possibility all the creatine effects have not gone away. But your not drinking enough water anyway. Over training could be another possibility.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

what is your BF%?


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

30 Lbs in 9 months.........definitely some fat in that equation, all you really can do is lower body fat to look harder. But some of the hard or soft look is just genetic.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is your BF%?


If your a bit higher in BF, the softness could be a layer of fat over the muscle, can you see veins? For some that would be a good indication of lower body fat. (Yes, I said some not all  )


----------



## themamasan (Aug 16, 2005)

I have had that same problem for 7 years now.  I was always trying to bulk up because I was tall.  Starting working out when I was 190 lbs at 6'6", now 240lbs.  I would always get stronger and put on a lot of size, but my muscles felt "soft".  ONly in the last few months have the muscles gotten harder.  I have stopped eating Cheeseburgers and fries and stopped drinking sodas.  So I take it that it was a layer of fat over the muscle.  I still not as hard as I like to be, but I need to lose about 10 more lbs, so will see.


----------



## Hockeyman105 (Jan 4, 2006)

Try slowing down your reps, and squeeze hard at the top of each movement to make a more powerful contraction. When you flex, you'll be used to the contraction, so you'll be rock hard.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd say to at least drink more water each day. Remember, 8 cups is the recommendation. It does a hell of a lot for you. Removes toxins, helps in weight loss, hydrates, transports nutrients, the list goes on and on...

And it's not going to cause your muscles to get softer either.



			
				Hockeyman105 said:
			
		

> Try slowing down your reps, and squeeze hard at the top of each movement to make a more powerful contraction. When you flex, you'll be used to the contraction, so you'll be rock hard.



This will only matter at a low BF though.


----------



## WATTS (Jan 4, 2006)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure I drink an average amount of water a day. Im guessing about 3 or 4 cups per day.


 
dude, you should be drinking more water than that..


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 5, 2006)

its probably bodyfat.


----------



## Stu (Jan 5, 2006)

Hockeyman105 said:
			
		

> Try slowing down your reps, and squeeze hard at the top of each movement to make a more powerful contraction. When you flex, you'll be used to the contraction, so you'll be rock hard.



not only did you bump an ancient thread, but you managed to give a bullshit answer as well, hats off to you sir!


----------



## TheUnlikelyHERO (Jan 5, 2006)

Concentrate on building up strength and performing sets within the 3-10 rep range for density.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2006)

you need to get leaner, if you are soft it is simply your level of bodyfat, and there is no magic training method as a couple members have responded with, it is a diet issue.


----------



## badhenry (Aug 20, 2007)

*Genetic advantage*

Its a genetic advantage some people are lucky enough to have.

It means your muscles are more flexible and elastic. Less likely to injure and normally faster to react to central nervous system commands.

Enjoy your advantage and don't worry about it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

badhenry said:


> Its a genetic advantage some people are lucky enough to have.
> 
> It means your muscles are more flexible and elastic. Less likely to injure and normally faster to react to central nervous system commands.
> 
> Enjoy your advantage and don't worry about it.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 20, 2007)

badhenry said:


> Its a genetic advantage some people are lucky enough to have.
> 
> It means your muscles are more flexible and elastic. Less likely to injure and normally faster to react to central nervous system commands.
> 
> Enjoy your advantage and don't worry about it.



I'm sure this user who hasn't logged on in two years will be happy to know that.


----------

